# Off To San Diego Tomorrow



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Campland on the Bay for four days. Casa de Pico and the massive margaritas therein. Beer at Seaport Village and take the boys to Sea World.

OH GOD PLEASE DON'T MAKE ME HAVE TO GO TO SEA WORLD







I'll go to church every Sunday forever. Just don't make me go to Sea World.

Ok. I hear they serve beer there so I'll probably get through. I'm not taking my rod but I am taking the RC truck. Did I mention margartitas?


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Have a great time! Just did that exact trip, enjoy ampland it's pretty nice. I too was glad Sea World is owned by the BUSH boys. Get a yard of beer and watch the whales. (fish)

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip.

BTW...I'd take Sea World ANY day of the week vs. the rainy times up here. Come on SPRING!!!!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I would love to hear of some things to do there when you get back. Are you going to do the Zoo? I hear that is great. We are going to be in the San diego area the 2nd week of March(I think) our son is stationed at Camp Pendlton and is leaving for a tour of Iraq and wants us to visit before he goes. We will be flying down and staying hopefully in a cottage on the ocean on base to be close to where he is. We are going to go for a week and make it a vacation with him and his younger brother as he leaves for boot camp in August..


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We do the zoo most of the time. By all acounts it is the best zoo in the world. That's what I'm told anyway. Balboa Park is an incredible place. The boys want Sea World this time. Old Town is great. PM me before you come down and I'll give you the skinny on everything there. And tell your sons Thank You for their service.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> Have a great time! Just did that exact trip, enjoy ampland it's pretty nice. I too was glad Sea World is owned by the BUSH boys. Get a yard of beer and watch the whales. (fish)
> Jeff


As in Anheiser Busch? If so, then it's Busch, not Bush.

Bill


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Prayers are with your family Brenda. I know it will be stressfull for you, have strength. My son made it through his tour safely may yours do the same.
Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have a great trip.
> 
> BTW...I'd take Sea World ANY day of the week vs. the rainy times up here. Come on SPRING!!!!


I'd take that rain any day of the week. Come on Rain, come on rain.


----------

